# Encoders - I applied to work as a remote coder



## cpclori (Apr 11, 2014)

I applied to work as a remote coder, passed the coding exam, but when I stated I never used an Encoder program they said we could not continue process. Where can I get experience using an Encoder program. Is there a particular program that offices are using? Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Saedron (Apr 12, 2014)

My system uses Encoder Pro by Optum.


----------

